# Nurgle blight drone



## Springbok (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi,

I saw the new blight drone by forgeworld and wanted to see if I could build something similar
This will also be a sneak peak for my " Do you have a flag? " entry on PB.

First of all, I built the initial shape using blue-tack and green stuff.

















I then made some barb wire to act as the straps for the armour. ( The pics show the barb wire before the loops were trimmed to form the barbs. )









This is the beginning stage for the armour, it still needs to be textured, filed and the studs still need to be attached

















well, this is it for tonight I think. So far I've spent about 25 mins on the model, more to come soon!

Cheers
Sias


----------



## Springbok (Jul 30, 2008)

Bit of an update, 
I've done a couple more armour plates, sculpted the flesh and boils and added various bits of piping, canisters, sensor probes, weapons etc.

The next step will be the "wings", this should prove to be a bit more challenging but hopefully it will work out OK.
Anyway, here are some pics 


































Cheers
Sias


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Never heard of a blight drone... but whatever it is, your version is looking beautiful!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

so far it looks authentic. nice job +rep


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like it, looks great.

Plus, saves you £35 on the Forge World model


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks quite good to me!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks fantastic just like the forge world one !


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice. That is some great work. Though I would still purchase the drones. The quality of the detail is beyond breath taking. Shame the paint job FW gave theirs doesn't reflect this all that well. 

And for those that don't know of the drone, this is it.


















http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/blightdrone.htm


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really nice work so far. I look forward to seeing the finished model, I always prefer good scratchbuilds to GWs efforts as they are so much more personal.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent work so far. Looking forward to seeing this completed.:victory:


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Trygon thanks for linking the FW version. 
Wow, it's big! What's the "game roll" of this model? Or, is it strictly fluff?

Springbok, your drone is looking awesome! Nice work! +Rep for you!!!
I used *Zeon Mobil Scout Set* for the turbo-prop fans on my daemon Prince. 

Amazon Link

You can also look into using a product called "Mr. Surfacer". Most people use it to fill in / hide lines when they are scratch building models. But, if applied liberally you can simulate a rust affect. 

Mr. Surfacer Link

Keep up the good work!!
JD


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i actually feel sick looking at it


GOOD WORK! n_n


----------



## Springbok (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello!

I would like to thank everyone for the great comments, it's really nice to hear that people like the models that you make! k:

This is actually the first time that I've sculpted anything from scratch using GS ( I've only used plasticard before ), so its been a great learning curve for me. I'm busy with the "wings" at the moment and will get the pics up asap.

@ GutCheck, thank you for the tips! I will definately try them out at some point :so_happy:

Cheers
Sias


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent, even more so for a first attempt using GS. Is it as big as the FW one seems to be? Any chance of a comparison shot of your own? +rep by the way.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking. Makes me want to try building some smaller ones to use as furies instead of the flies I am building...


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

wow nice job so far i would love to see this thing finished


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Definately an awesome looking representation of the model! At first I thought, man, what is a blob of GS going to be, but when you sculpted that GS you really changed my opinion of it. That carapace looks awesome. Nice addition of the the wiring and the like. Mr. Surfacer will be your friend. Stiple that on and let it dry. A couple of layers of that painted up with a suitable colour will add some texture to rust!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks completely disgusting, so you must be doing it right! Can't wait to see it done. k:


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice sculpt, looks just like the FW one.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Very cool! That's some heaevy duty green stuff work! Have some rep, I can't wait to see the painted model!


----------

